# pains!



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Hope you are both well.  I am currently 20 weeks pregnant and yesterday I had a bit of a scare.  My hubby and I were on the motorway and a lorry pulled out in front of us and we had to slam the breaks on really hard.  Seat belt dug in to my tummy a little bit but I could feel baby moving around. I then started to get funny pains down below in what felt like my cervix so we decided to go to the hospital to get things checked out.  They were fab and a midwife listened to baby and said heartrate was regular.  A doctor did an internal examination and said that my cervix was closed.  BP was fine and I got sent home.  However, I am now really worried about these pains in my cervix and paranoid about baby making an early apprearance.  I did ask yesterday if it would be a possibility to scan my cervix to ensure it was long enough etc (I've had 2 1st trimester losses before) but they said that they only do this for ladies who have had at least 1 2nd trimester loss.  I just can't stop worrying about it though - do you think it might be worth asking my GP / midwife or paying to get this done privately? I can't bear he thought of losing this baby aswell. It's taken 3 years and a lot of heartache to get this baby and I just want to feel that I've done everything I can to make sure baby is safe and well.  What should I do and what are the chances of having an incompetent cervix?  Am i just worrying about something that is hugely unlikely anyway?
Thanks for any advice and all the good work you do on here,
Jellybaby.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like everything is fine.  At 20 weeks, if you were going to labour, it would usually happen quickly, so you would have had something happen by now.  If the baby was distressed, and labour staarting, the heart rate would have been irregular and very fast or very slow.  The midwife yesterday found it to be ok.  You could pay privately for a cervical scan if you think it will reassure you.  Don'tworry if you don't feel a lot of movements, as at this stage it can get into a position where you won't feel the movments.  Make sure next time you are in the car that you have the lap belt right below your bump.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your reply - I am trying to remain calm!  I am unable to get a cervical scan on NHS and my local private hospials don't do this so am trying to forget about it.  
Just another quick question if that's OK (sorry, I am paranoid!) - tonight it feels like baby has been kicking me down below (like in my cervix!) - is this normal / OK?  Feels like he / she is trying to escape!  Also sometimes, it feels really heavy down there (like a pressure / pushing down feeling) - is this just where baby is lying or should I be concerned?
Sorry to be a pain!
JB. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like it is where your baby has got comfy for the moment, and all the limbs must be pointing towards your cervix.  It's a strange feeling, but nothing to be concerned about,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin. xx


----------

